# Bestehende Steuerung nach ATEX - Richtlinien neu aufbauen...



## Beginner09 (20 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar Grundlegende Fragen zur ATEX Thematik - vorab...ich bin in diesem Thema quasi Jungfrau.
Mein Ziel ist es eine bestehende Standardmaschine nach Kundenvorgaben für einen ATEX-Bereich umzubauen.
Vorgabe des Kunden: II 3G c IIB T3  bei +5°C≤Ta≤+40°C

Generell  habe ich den Schaltschrank schon von der Maschine getrennt und werde  nur noch einen Klemmkasten (Rittal Ex 9301_0xx) an der Maschine  anbringen.
Die Motoren sind von SEW schon für die gewünschten  Anforderungen umgeschlüsselt worden und werden direkt an dem  Hauptschaltschrank angeschlossen welchen in einem gesonderten Raum ohne  ATEX-Klassifizierung steht.
Somit geht es mir nur um die Sensoren und Aktoren welche in dem Klemmkasten gebrückt werden sollen.

Nun meine offenen Fragen:
1.  Benötige ich für die Sensoren und Aktoren die ich schon in ATEX  Umgeschlüsselt habe bestimmte Anschlusskabel (M8 & M12 mit freiem  Leitungsende)?! z.b. geschirmt oder sonstiges...
2. Benötige ich einen besonderen Potentialausgleich zwischen Maschine und Hauptschrank?
3.  Kunde wünscht geschirmte Leitungen zwischen den Schränken und zwischen  Hauptschrank und den Motoren. Ist das generell nötig in diesem Bereich?
4.  Ein Sensorikhersteller hat mir geraten vor alle Sensoren sogenannte  Schaltverstärker zu setzen. Ist dem so oder vielleicht nur bei  bestimmten, und wenn ja sitzen die sicher im Hauptschrank?
5. Wozu gibt es die farblichen Unterschiede der ATEX-Verschraubungen (blau und schwarz)?
6. ...

Bestimmt  treten noch weitere Fragen bei mir auf, ich würde mich aber freuen wenn  mir zum aktuellen Stand schon jemand Informationen zukommen lassen  könnte.

Gruß
Beginner09


----------



## Ottmar (20 Juli 2015)

Hi!

Das mache ich jetzt auch...
Ich gründe ein Unternehmen obwohl ich garkeine Ahnung habe, nehme Kundenaufträge an und verkaufe das in einem Forum erfragte Wissen als professionelle Lösung.

Ganz ehrlich: Dass du nichtmal weisst welche Bedeutung die blaue Markierung im Ex-Schutz hat bedeutet, dass du nicht einmal unterwiesen wurdest.
Das soll kein Angriff gegen dich persönlich sein, sondern nur mal wachrütteln, mit welchem Gefährdungspotential du ohne ausreichendes Wissen umgehst.

Bitte komm mir jetzt nicht mit "aber dafür ist ein Forum doch da".

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## silverfreaky (20 Juli 2015)

Blau ist im Ex-bereich für eigensichere Signale.Der Schutz kommt durch die niedrige leistung.Das heisst die Zündenergie ist so gering das sie nicht reicht irgendwas zu Zünden.
Schwarz ist nicht eigensicher.Kann alles mögliche sien.Ex-e.Bei Magentventilen muss bsp.weise dann das Gehäuse so gebaut sein das wenn gas Eintreten würde das Gehäuse eine verpuffung aushalten würde.Wichtig ist in dem Zusammenhäng folgendes.Magnetventile sind pro Ventil mit der dafür vorgesehenen Sicherung abzusichern.Die Angaben kommen vom Hersteller.

Ex-i Signale dürfen im Feld(Klemmenkasten) nicht mit der Erde verbunden werden.(Blitzeinschlag.)Man muss eine isolierte Potentialschiene aufbauen und die Schirmung galvanisch getrennt vom Feld in den Schranck führen.Dort werden dann Erde und Schirmung miteinander verbunden.Schranck steht sinngemäß nicht im Ex-Bereich.

Eigensichere Signale und nicht eigensichere Signale müssen getrennt werden.Man beachte auch den unterschiedlichen Pegel.Die SPS muss das können.
Die Anpassung kann man dann über diese Trennverstärker vornehmen.

Wichtig ist immer zu überlegen wo ist Ex-bereich und wo nicht.Alles was quai im Ex-bereich sitzt muss der Ex-Klasse Rechnung tragen.Auch die Klemmenkästen.
Auch der Motor mit Getriebe braucht als ganzes System eine Atex-Bescheinigung.

Das ist noch sowas was ich in etwa weiss.Keine Gewähr.Ich gebe meinem Vorredner recht, das Ganze ist recht heikel.
Bei Signalen fährt man am besten mit ex-i Signalen, dann ist man alle Probleme los.


----------



## mek_meik (21 Juli 2015)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 4.  Ein Sensorikhersteller hat mir geraten vor alle Sensoren sogenannte  Schaltverstärker zu setzen. Ist dem so oder vielleicht nur bei  bestimmten, und wenn ja sitzen die sicher im Hauptschrank?



Was für Sensoren sollen denn das werden? 
Die Trennschaltverstärker pack ich immer in den Schaltschrank, außerhalb der Ex-Zone.


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Juli 2015)

Kategorie 3G mit Temperaturklasse 3 ist die Standard Angsthasen Ausführung. Für uns heißt das idR: "es könnte mal evtl. aber auch nur vieleicht mal so etwa einmal im Jahr ein wenig Ex- Atmosphäre auftreten".  Nichts desto trotz muss dem natürlich Rechnung getragen werden!
Die Zündschutzklasse c die dein Kunde Vorschreibt verwundert mich etwas. Denn mit einem rein konstruktiven Explosionsschutz (mechanik) scheinst du nicht weit zu kommen.

Man könnte hier jetzt seitenweise referieren was alles beim Explosionsschutz beachtet werden muss. Ich empfehle dir aber lieber, entweder eine entsprechende Schulung zu besuchen oder einen Experten dazu zu holen. Auch wenn es sich hier "nur" um Zone 2 handelt, der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail. (Hände weg von Ex-Betriebsmitteln mit der Zusatzkennzeichnung U! ) 

Auch solltest du deinen Kunden evtl. darauf hinweisen, dass er durch entsprechende Maßnahmen Ex- Bereiche eingrenzen oder teilweise gar vermeiden kann.

PS
Mit Trennbarrieren kann man auch Nicht-Ex fähige Betriebsmittel in Ex-bereichen einsetzen. Gerade bei passiven Betriebsmitteln (Schalter) ist das oft die günstigste Variante. Die Vorgaben für Ex-i und die der Trennbarriere müssen dabei natürlich auf Punkt und Komma eingehalten werden. Außerdem müsst ihr bei Ex-i in eurer internen Doku sämtliche Nachweise führen, dass alle Vorgaben (zulässige Induktivitäten und Kapazitäten, Spannungen, Stromstärken etc.) passen. Das ist für den einfachen Fall (Barriere ---- Betriebsmittel) noch gut zu handlen (einfach Werte aus den Datenblättern gegenüberstellen) aber für den Fall Barriere ----- Elektr. Netzwerk wirds ganz schnell tricky.


----------



## mek_meik (21 Juli 2015)

Was bedeutet das U? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen.

Edit: Hab es gefunden.


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Juli 2015)

mek_meik schrieb:


> Was bedeutet das U? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen.



U steht für Unvollständig und ist z.B. auf Betriebsmitteln zu finden, die für den Einbau in geschlossene Systeme vorgesehen sind, für die es dann eine Gesamt-Zertifizierung gibt. 
Verwendet ihr Betriebsmittel mit U (z.B. bei Klemmkästen aufpassen) dann müsst ihr dieses nach dem Einbau prüfen lassen.

Wichtig ist auch der Zusatz X. Der verweist auf besondere Maßnahmen die zu treffen sind (welche das sind, ist meist irgendwo in Doku versteckt) damit das Zertifikat überhaupt gültig ist.


----------



## Beginner09 (21 Juli 2015)

mek_meik schrieb:


> Was für Sensoren sollen denn das werden?
> Die Trennschaltverstärker pack ich immer in den Schaltschrank, außerhalb der Ex-Zone.



Es handel sich hierbei um Reflexionslichtschranken von Pepperl&Fuchs NAMUR OSC2000-M1K-N2, Gabellichtschranken GL121-IR-EX2/32/40a/98a und weitere Sensoren die alle die ATEX Zulassung haben.
Die Schaltverstärker sitzen im Hauptschrank - klar. Die Frage war eher ob ich das bei ATEX generell benötige oder nur wenns der Sensorhersteller mit anbietet / vorschreibt.


----------



## mek_meik (21 Juli 2015)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Es handel sich hierbei um Reflexionslichtschranken von Pepperl&Fuchs NAMUR OSC2000-M1K-N2, Gabellichtschranken GL121-IR-EX2/32/40a/98a und weitere Sensoren die alle die ATEX Zulassung haben.
> Die Schaltverstärker sitzen im Hauptschrank - klar. Die Frage war eher ob ich das bei ATEX generell benötige oder nur wenns der Sensorhersteller mit anbietet / vorschreibt.



Du meinst ob du den Trennschaltverstärker immer brauchst? 

Eigentlich brauchst du den, wie oben schon einer schreibt, wenn du ein Ex(i) Gerät, sprich "Eigensicher" hast.


----------



## Beginner09 (21 Juli 2015)

Ja so war die Frage gedacht.
Ob Ex(i) hier Vorgabe ist muss ich erst noch klären, ist ja aus der Vorgabe "II 3G c IIB T3" nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## Beginner09 (22 Juli 2015)

mek_meik schrieb:


> Du meinst ob du den Trennschaltverstärker immer brauchst?
> 
> Eigentlich brauchst du den, wie oben schon einer schreibt, wenn du ein Ex(i) Gerät, sprich "Eigensicher" hast.



Weist du auch wie es sich mit den Anschlussleitungen verhält?
Kann ich normale Leitungen, zb. die von Murr nehmen oder benötige ich hierzu spezielle?


----------



## mek_meik (22 Juli 2015)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Weist du auch wie es sich mit den Anschlussleitungen verhält?
> Kann ich normale Leitungen, zb. die von Murr nehmen oder benötige ich hierzu spezielle?



Wir benutzen das hier: http://www.lappkabel.de/produkte/on...n/eigensichere-stromkreise/oelflex-eb-cy.html

Ob man was anderes als die Mantelfarbe beachten muss kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## silverfreaky (22 Juli 2015)

Blau muss sie sein im Ex-Bereich.Der Leitungstyp ergibt sich aus den Umgebungsbedingungen.
Wir haben die genommen im Chemiebereich.Eigensicher,nicht eigensicher für Stichleitungen und Klemmenkastenkabel.
Allerdings im rauhen Chemieumfeld.


InstrumentenkabelRE-2Y(ST)Yv ; Außenmantel blau  -  24x 2x 1,3 mm²InstrumentenkabelRE-2Y(ST)Yv ; Außenmantel blau  -  12x 2x 1,3 mm²InstrrumentenkabelRE-2Y(ST)Yv ; Außenmantel blau  -  2x 2x 0,75 mm²InstrumentenkabelRE-2Y(ST)Yv ; Außenmantel schwarz  -  24x 2x 1,3 mm²InstrumentenkabelRE-2Y(ST)Yv ; Außenmantel schwarz  -  12x 2x 1,3 mm²InstrrumentenkabelRE-2Y(ST)Yv ; Außenmantel schwarz  -  1x 2x 1,3 mm²


----------



## stefu87 (23 Juli 2015)

Bei unseren 2 letzten Kunden die Anlagenteile hatten die im EX-Bereich sind, haben wir es so gelöst:

Schaltschrank mit allen Geräten und SPS-Modulen drin ausserhalb der EX-Zone.
SPS ist eine Siemens SPS mit EX-Zulassung. Ist dafür geeignet und hat auch dafür gedacht EX-Anlagenteile anzusteuern.

Vom Schaltschrank sind wir mit Sammelkabeln zu den Sammeldosen im EX-Bereich und von dort jeweils die Umliegenden Sensoren, Ventile angesteuert.
Die Motoren sind direkt vom Schrank zum Sicherheitsschalter verlegt worden. Bitte daran denken das jeder Motor einen Sicherheitsschalter mit Rückmeldung benötigt.

Beim Schaltschrankbau ist darauf zu achten, das EXia und EXe nicht miteinander vermischt werden.


----------



## Beginner09 (23 Juli 2015)

stefu87 schrieb:


> Bei unseren 2 letzten Kunden die Anlagenteile hatten die im EX-Bereich sind, haben wir es so gelöst:
> 
> Schaltschrank mit allen Geräten und SPS-Modulen drin ausserhalb der EX-Zone.
> SPS ist eine Siemens SPS mit EX-Zulassung. Ist dafür geeignet und hat auch dafür gedacht EX-Anlagenteile anzusteuern.
> ...



Soweit habe ich auch alles aufgeteilt - kompletter Steuerschrank mit SPS ist in einem Schaltraum ohne Ex-Zone.
Bezüglich der SPS muß ich mal noch schauen ob das die "CPU 1214C" darf, wusste garnicht dass man da auch noch achtgeben muss.

Der Schaltkasten an der Maschine hat eine Ex-Zulassung, die Befehls- und Meldegeräte von Siemens auch.
Die Verbindungsleitungen von Schaltschrank zu dem Klemmenkasten sind geschirmt, haben jedoch keine zusätzliche Ex-Zulassung - passt das?

Die Motoren sind direkt und ohne Sicherheitsschalter angeschlossen, weist du den Grund warum die den benötigen sollten?


----------



## stefu87 (23 Juli 2015)

Die CPU muss nicht unbedingt EX-Zulassung haben, du musst nur schauen das die Eingangskarten EX Zulassung haben. Also alles was Rückmeldungen der Ventile sind.

Die Motoren müssen gegen Selbsteinschaltung oder durch Fremdeinschaltung abgesichert werden. Und dies geschieht mit dem Schalter den du Vor Ort Montierst und gegebenfalls abschliessen kannst.

Die Kabel benötigen keine EX-Zulassung. Es muss einfach darauf geachtet werden, das EXia blau sind und EXe Kabel dürfen grau sein.


----------



## Beginner09 (23 Juli 2015)

stefu87 schrieb:


> Die CPU muss nicht unbedingt EX-Zulassung haben, du musst nur schauen das die Eingangskarten EX Zulassung haben. Also alles was Rückmeldungen der Ventile sind.
> 
> Die Motoren müssen gegen Selbsteinschaltung oder durch Fremdeinschaltung abgesichert werden. Und dies geschieht mit dem Schalter den du Vor Ort Montierst und gegebenfalls abschliessen kannst.
> 
> Die Kabel benötigen keine EX-Zulassung. Es muss einfach darauf geachtet werden, das EXia blau sind und EXe Kabel dürfen grau sein.



Ok, verstehe ich!
Rückmeldung der ventile...da hat hier sicher auch keiner dran gedacht.
Was mache ich dann mit dem Schirm in dem Schalterkasten? Normalerweise ist der bei uns wenn vorhanden aus Kunststoff - sollte ich dann besser einen EX-Kasten aus Metall nehmen und den Schirm aufs Gehäuse legen?!


----------



## stefu87 (23 Juli 2015)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Ok, verstehe ich!
> Rückmeldung der ventile...da hat hier sicher auch keiner dran gedacht.
> Was mache ich dann mit dem Schirm in dem Schalterkasten? Normalerweise ist der bei uns wenn vorhanden aus Kunststoff - sollte ich dann besser einen EX-Kasten aus Metall nehmen und den Schirm aufs Gehäuse legen?!




Nein die Schalterkasten und Klemmendosen sind aus speziellem Material welches man bei Stahl-Fribos bestellen musst. Die Klemmendosen werden dann speziell nach Wunsch produziert mit den Klemmen und Verschraubungen drin. Diese sind dann schon ATEX geprüft.

Den Schirm kannst du im Gehäuse auf eine fix montierte Anschlussklemmen klemmen welche dann mit dem Schirm des Motorenkabels weiter gezogen wird.


----------



## Beginner09 (28 Juli 2015)

stefu87 schrieb:


> Die CPU muss nicht unbedingt EX-Zulassung haben, du musst nur schauen das die Eingangskarten EX Zulassung haben. Also alles was Rückmeldungen der Ventile sind.
> 
> Die Motoren müssen gegen Selbsteinschaltung oder durch Fremdeinschaltung abgesichert werden. Und dies geschieht mit dem Schalter den du Vor Ort Montierst und gegebenfalls abschliessen kannst.
> 
> Die Kabel benötigen keine EX-Zulassung. Es muss einfach darauf geachtet werden, das EXia blau sind und EXe Kabel dürfen grau sein.



Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu den "Wartungsschaltern". Würde es auch reichen wenn ich einen Hauptschalter im Hauptschrank einsetze welcher abschließbar ist?
Oder gibt es da eine Vorschrift dass wenn der Schaltschrank X Meter von der Maschine entfernt ist der "Wartungsschalter" in Motornähe angebracht sein muss?


----------



## MasterOhh (28 Juli 2015)

Ich denke, wenn du in deine Betriebsanleitung reinschreibst, dass Wartungsarbeiten an der Maschine nur im Spannungslosen Zustand erfolgen dürfen sollte das reichen. Ich kenne kein Ex-Betriebsmittel bei uns, das einen abschließbaren Schalter besitzt. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was stefu87 mit den Sicherheitsschaltern für die Motoren meint, aber vieleicht ging es ihm um die Temperaturüberwachung oder Motorschutzschalter für die Antriebe. Die sollten schon sein. Ist aber für Kategorie 3 glaube ich noch nicht mal gefordert, weil die Kategorie ja sagt: "Geräte die Betriebsmäßig keine Zündquelle darstellen". Mit einem thermischen Motorschutz fängt man ja schon den Fehlerfall ab, was aber erst mit Kategorie 2 gefordert ist.


----------



## stefu87 (28 Juli 2015)

Beginner09 schrieb:


> Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zu den "Wartungsschaltern". Würde es auch reichen wenn ich einen Hauptschalter im Hauptschrank einsetze welcher abschließbar ist?
> Oder gibt es da eine Vorschrift dass wenn der Schaltschrank X Meter von der Maschine entfernt ist der "Wartungsschalter" in Motornähe angebracht sein muss?



Es ist sicher erlaubt, am Steuerschrank einen Hauptschalter zu montieren für alle Motoren. Dieser muss aber Abschliessbar sein.
Das ganze ist so generell schwer abzuschätzen,  da ja auch die ev. SPS gestoppt wird, ebenso darf beim Wiedereinschalten keine für den Mensch gefährliche Situation entstehen..
Somit ist das auf die Ganze Anlage bezogen schwer so zu Beurteilen, aber es ist Erlaubt.
Sollte es sich um 230 VAC Motoren handeln, so muss der Null-Leiter aber auch abgeschaltet werden.
Der Hauptschalter muss aber den 6 fachen Nennstrom schalten können, wenn die Motoren nicht gestaffelt eingeschaltet werden.


----------

